# engine bay tidy up



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

though i would give it a go today seeing as the sun was out :doublesho

i used autobrite jaffa clean to get rid of the crud, then used the autobrite bublegum to get the required finish, (great products mark by the way )

before










after










hope you like


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent work on your Racing Tank, always loved the mighty 8 series :thumb:


----------



## volvodude (May 5, 2010)

looks amazing, that a v12? lovely car mate


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking very nice matey


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

volvodude said:


> looks amazing, that a v12? lovely car mate


thanks, this one is the 4.4 v8


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

gar1380 said:


> thanks, this one is the 4.4 v8


Drool. drool!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great job matey boy!!!:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job matey, can't beat a clean engine.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

850i? Calypso red? Love the 8ers! Nice work too


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

macmaw said:


> 850i? Calypso red? Love the 8ers! Nice work too


840ci, bang on with the colour :thumb:


----------

